# White Spots All Over Driftwood



## fishcrazy

Mysterious tiny little white spots have been appearing and multiplying all over my driftwood. I have no clue what they are. 

They appear only on the driftwood and no where else in the tank.

They don't seem to be moving(unless moving at a super fast or extremely slow pace to see with the naked eye).

I can scrub them off, but they're back within days.

I'll post some pics as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## bensaf

Hi, 

It's nothing to worry about , quite common in new driftwood. It's the start of a fungus outbreak on the wood. The will eventually turn in a white fluffy material then die off. 

It's caused by some organics in the wood decomposing. Pointless to scrub off as it will just keep coming back until the decomposing cycle is finished. 

It'll clear up by itself in a few weeks. It's completly harmless to plants and fish and won't spread beyond the wood. It'll just look a big ugly until it burns out.


----------



## dennis

Dp you have any Nerite sp. snails int he tank?


----------



## yildirim

Hi,Yes it is very common for new wood introduced to the tank. It will clear within time. Obviously you have not cleaned enough and boiled for some time before emmersing. Don't worry and do not try for cleaning. If you want a quick solution you may add guppy, molly or swordtails to the tank, they will take care of that quickly.YILDIRIM


----------



## jsenske

Sounds like Nerite snail eggs to me.


----------



## fishcrazy

dennis said:


> Dp you have any Nerite sp. snails int he tank?


Would nerite snails be safe in a tank with a yoyo loach, tropheus dubosis, small syno. catfish?


----------



## Krisybabe9

I thought nerites only reproduce in brackish water? I could be wrong.


----------



## dennis

They will lay eggs in freshwater but the eggs never develop into anything. I find they stop laying after a month or so, course that is usually the time I am down to only one so maybe they need friends to want to lay. (for some reason I can only keep one alive per tank but it won't die)


----------



## fishcrazy

does anyone know where i can get some nerite snails in Toronto, Canada?


----------

